# Paph. Dick Wagner (bellatulum x Fanaticum)



## e-spice (Mar 23, 2010)

A first bloomer from Orchid Inn.

e-spice


----------



## paphreek (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice!:clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 23, 2010)

wow, a lot of color !!! Very nice!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice indeed. I'm not sure if it wants to be a green apple or a red one!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow, hopefully Sam will have some at the Montreal Expo. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## toddybear (Mar 23, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## Kyle (Mar 23, 2010)

Eric, are you going to montreal? So am I, I'll be there sunday afternoon.

Kyle


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 23, 2010)

:drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 23, 2010)

I love these big eared parvi crosses! It really is amazing how dominant malipoenese is in hybrids.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 23, 2010)

How pretty. Dick Wagner should be pleased.


----------

